# Kubota 7060 loosing power



## dngranch (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a Kubota 7060 bought in January that is loosing power when put under load for about 20-30 min., like when running a mower. Took it to Dealer and they stated that there are a certain number of serial numbers that have this problem. Something to do with head gasket leaking. They have had it for over a month and ran test but have not fixed. Stated that Kubota doesn't know what to do to fix it. Does anybody else have this problem with there Kubota?


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Sounds fishy to me! If such a problem exists in those serial numbers, it doesn't sound like Kubota not having a solution, but rather the dealer can't fix it for whatever reason. I'd look for a 2nd opinion.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Is this a new, under warranty machine? Contact Kubota directly or at least talk to a dealer out of your area. I would be careful how you mention your dealer or they may get tight lipped.

If under warranty they need to know about a shady dealer.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I bought a new 7060 in August. Has 65 hours on it and it shut down on me while augering corn. Engine was running normal temperature before. Had a hard time getting it restarted and after I did, then engine was way overheated and radiator was empty. Now, it has a bit of a engine knock and short on power. Dealer looked at it today at farm, taking it to shop soon.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

What happened to dngranch? It would be nice to know what the dealer said or did or did not do.


----------

